# New camping site in Calpe



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

There is a new camp site in Calpe, and not before time, it opened in July details in data base, this is a good site close to everything. take a look at www.campingcalpemar.com it is a bit pricey but aren't they all now?


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Worth noting that this is an ACSI camping card site 15 euros pn. (No. 1321)
We will probably visit in February.


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

If you come in February we will still be on site. Give us a knock and we can have a coffee or something stronger!!! we are in a Hobby 7500 as per aviator.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks flyboy, something stronger sounds good!!! Will look for your van if we go there.
sennen523.


----------

